# a maltese dog and two borzois



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a male maltese dog aged 7 and two female or rather girl borzois aged 2 years and 6 months old and 1 year and 2 months old, respectively.
They live very happily and so do I!
I do have my own blog which is full of their photos.
I would be happy if you take a look at my blog if you have a minute to spare!
Click here! Blog of my dogs









thanks!
laddiemonetmanon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, your little boy looks like a little toy, he dont look real, bless him,  lovely dogs all of them


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I hadn't even heard of borzois but they're gorgeous! What were they originally bred for do you know?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the forum *


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Love the borzoi's, they are gorgeous, but i am biased as i have one lol. They were originally bred to hunt wolves.


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoahhhhhhhhhhh wolves. That's a madcore dog right there.


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

colliemerles,
yep, my little boy looks like a little toy even though he is already 7 yrs old. In fact, he is the big brother whilst the big borzois are his little sisters. And he is really bossy!


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

mine do not seem to be able to hunt wolves at all lol. on the contrary, these girls are too gentle. And sometimes I wish they could be a bit wild!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

lol that lil dog looks like he has a beard 

nice pictures.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i love borzoi, they are lovely dogs


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

I also have a chihuahua and at first my borzoi girl thought she was dinner......now they get on really well. She is a little wild at times but i doubt she would tackle a wolf.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, but I'm especially drawn to your Borzois, I love big hounds!


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

forgot to write their names!
the little one (maltese dog) is called Laddie.
The black and white borzoi, Monet like the french painter.
The white borzoi, Manon.
Thank god, the borzoi sisters do not regard Laddie as their dinner


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

this is the maltese, Laddie. Looks like a little toy but he is a dog and alive!

Please visit my blog!
Blog of my dogs


----------

